# Craftsman Professional Palm Router



## GaryK

Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Great review, but I am interested in why this router was better than the Bosch…I assume it was the colt you were referring too. I was planning on buying the colt so I would love to see your review of that.


----------



## thetimberkid

Great review!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. I might have a need for one of those soon. thanks for the review. i would like a review of the bosch too so i could see what went wrong. i always heard that that was a good one.


----------



## runngt

First let me say I have never owned a bosch tool (that I can remember) so I cannot speak for all their tools, they may be great products I don't know. I may have also just get a "lemon" router…...I don't know.

The colt was my first pick after seeing it on DIY cool tools and all the attachements you could get for it or all together as a package deal. I liked the square base to follow guides, the amps or hp between the two are the same…....but after getting home and giving it a test go the height adjustment was not that great, felt real loose, fiddled with it and got it to "lock" in position, clamped my test dummy for a run and it started off great then went loose and dug in. Turned the tool off and the lock had come loose and went to full depth. I gave it several goes and never would it hold my setting for depth. Other than that it was or seemed to be a good router.

I just could not justify wasting good wood and would have never had confidence in the tool to hold a setting so I returned it for the Craftsman, which has a very similar depth setting only the Craftsman tool works great and holds tight.

runngt


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks for the clarification! I will have to research that a little..I think I remember reading some negative reviews on Amazon about the Colt, but it had something to do with the base not being square to the collet. Great review…you got me thinking twice…maybe I will go with the Craftsman.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. This was well done and informative.


----------



## Woodshopfreak

always have loved craftsman.


----------



## DanYo

good review. might get one myself someday


----------



## USCJeff

I've had the Bosch since December. I've found it works well and have been pleased with it. It is no comparison to a full sized router in regards to power, but it has its pro's. Mine is typically dedicated to a few functions. Roundover, Chamfer, and flush trimming are all common uses. The craftsman sounds nice, though. My big complaint about the Bosch is that it won't accept a standard guide without purchasing another base plate from Bosch or making one yourself (I opted for the latter).


----------



## dieselman

Hey guys, did you know that Bosch makes routers for Sears, Craftsman?
Source of info found in Woodworking with the Router by Bill Hylton. After
reading the book twice times, I choose a Bosch Colt router.I,m a Newbie
so I asked for some advice from my brother-inlaw,he just retired from the
trade, remodel carpenter for 30 yrs. I would advise anybody buying a router
to read this book first ! and thanks to members who advised fellow members 
to buy and read this book.

Dieselhammer


----------



## jake

Nice review. It is true that Bosch has made routers for years for Sears, but that has pretty much come to an end with the new line of Craftsman routers. I have the newer full size Craftsman router and am very pleased for the money, very much like a Porter Cable but not by them. Thier older Craftmans Professional combo set was by Bosch as well as a less expensive router (plastic body) that was not labeled professional. I have the Colt and am very pleased but the quality seems to be spotty, as I have read many reviews on the various woodworking forums and the reviews are not consistent, many love it but many have had quality problems. I too did not like having to buy another base to use template guides but picked one up for ten bucks online. Seems like the Craftsman router line by the new (China made) company is decent quality and very good value for the prices. Most of the new tools are coming out of China anyway, just have to look at each tool and you can often tell if it is made with precision or not by trying out the controls, how smooth it works, etc. I looked at the Craftsman, should have given it a try.


----------



## Schummie

Runngt,

thanks for your good review.
I was also looking for the Bosch as "small" router and because off the pain in my hands and therefore I want try a small router, for small things. But wen I see this review and the reviews on Amazon, where smook there's
fire, we say here. Are there more (affordable) small routers or not. The Craftsman looks very nice, certainly because off the two handed base, that is better for my hands.
I hope there are more people whit experience whit small router

Thanks Schummie.

This review I saw on the Sears site:

By hbmac from St Paul Minnesota

"I really wanted to buy this palm router for the additional twin handel sub base. I went to Sears to check it out. The online discription says the sub base will allow the use of screw in router templet guides. I brought a standard one and 3/16 inch guide and mounting ring with me but found out the base hole is too big for the guide. There is no information in the owners manual on using templet guides. I even checked with Sears parts department - they have no infomation on an adapter or a different base plate that would allow the use of the standard or for that matter any guide bushings.
I ended up buying the Bosch palm router as an additional base plate for screw in guides is availible.
I can't recomend the Sears palm router as it is limited in not being able to do templet work."


----------



## GMman

I have 7 routers 2 are medium size sears and 2 small black and Decker ,3 of them are very heavy ,I don't know if black and Decker still makes those small ones, I you want something really light get a trimmer


----------



## REK

I own this little craftsman router and I like it. First you can change bits very fast, second I liike the feel of it,
third, I find adujusting the height of the bit very fast. My primary use for this router is small profiiles and flush
sutting. The one thing that concerns me is that the motor gets very hot within 5 or ten minutes, we will see if that becomes a problem. The best thing about the router was I bought it off the return pile and it only cost me 37.00 bucks!!!


----------



## Twayne

I use a Porter Cable trimmer, but I'll have to check out the craftsman. It seems to have a few nice features I may be missing. Ive always been kind of partial to Porter Cable when it come to routers, but you've convinced me to talk a closer look at the Craftsman.

http://www.theprocraftsman.com


----------

